# Sumi paintings of horses



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

*grabby hands* o.o
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

OMG!! I so love the first and last one I hope you save them for the Xmas exchange next year!!! I want you to draw my name!
Really really nice!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

these two were done from photographs:


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I LOVE these!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

thank you ladies. I tend to not value them very highly because they don't take long to do. I mean , like I said, I have to move quickly. So, it's like "Go! " and the brush whips around the paper, then I think about it a bit, and add a few more things. And if I think about it too much, I end up ruining it. Some are ok, and some have a certain "air" about them that makes them fun to look at. 
The problem I 've had is when I mount them onto a heavier paper for matting/framing, I get all these wrinkles and discolorations. I need some Chinese or Japanese artist to show me the correct techniques for doing this.

These are all for sale, by the way.
\

The size is about 9 by 12? inches.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> these two were done from photographs:
> 
> 
> View attachment 104627
> ...


LOVE this one!

Wonderful job!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Those are awesome! What a cool talent!
How much are they?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

will PM you about that.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't pick a favorite, I love them all- they have such energy and so much movement and a feeling of life in them, I think they're all beautiful.


----------



## CindyB (Nov 14, 2011)

They are very interesting, I have to say that I love your style ! There is something magical in your paintings. Keep up that very good work !


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, just like magic, I cant' conjur it on command. I did a bunch more last night and not a one is really any good. I'll post a few later, but honestly, it was two hours and many sheets of paper wasted!


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

I love them all. your work is beautiful. your style is so accurate but very fresh as if you were painting while watching them moving. you'd never know they came from photos. 
I'm a real big fan of sumi watercolors. I haven't done any watercolors yet this summer. I think I'm going to start something this week....maybe not watercolors though. I want something "meaty". 

(photos can be the death of me...I find them so dictatorial. but I'm going to try a painting from a photo cause no horse is going to sit still for a portrait. )

you're really good. it is a pleasure looking at your work.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> well, just like magic, I cant' conjur it on command. I did a bunch more last night and not a one is really any good. I'll post a few later, but honestly, it was two hours and many sheets of paper wasted!


don't throw them away. put them away for a while. then you'll know what you have.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

They're beautiful! You mentioned they are for sale - do you sell online (Etsy) or in a local gallery? Just curious. I don't think I'd actually buy one (my husband says the house is 'horsey' enough, he doesn't want them on the walls :?) but I think they're fantastic.

ps - I'll let you know if the husband changes his mind!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't sell anywhere online, yet. I need to get my act together and start marketing things better. Seems I am too busy raising kids and riding, when the weather is good. Anyway, thankyou for your vote of confidence.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely work tiny! I love that running spotted horse one! Beautiful. Really liking the flowy looseness of your work. Do post some more!


----------



## rosieroo (Jun 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures, I really like how fluid and energetic they are


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a photo of Hunny you might enjoy doing this with...it's of her loping and her ears are forward and all her blonde palomino main and tail flyin like flags! If you like them for practice of course


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, I love action shots, so by all means, if you have a cool action shot, and you want me to try and capture the feeling (not an accurate likeness, mind you), then by all means, post it here!!!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I do apologize for it not being zoomed in. But here it is! As well as one more that she looks awesome in and one that Sugar looks great in!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah, wish they were closer so I could see better. BUT, those are nice shots. I tried painting the other day and did not have the right Juju. everthing I did was garbage and went there. some days just aren't right. will try again later.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*some recent work. . . Blah!*

spent three hours last night and came up with NOTHING that excites me. I am really in a dry spot lately with sumi ink. I cannot seem to recapture the loose feeling that I had.

These are all (but one) inspired from photos taken from this thread:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/beauty-wild-mustangs-136107/


]


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

more:
































the last one above was of these two horses holding what looked like quite the conversation


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2012)

I love these! I'm really impressed with out fluid they are!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Fluid is right*. The sumi/rice paper ones are so difficult becuase it's very hard to control the flor of the ink. The rice paper absorbs it instantly. So, if you hesitate, and hold the brush still for a sec, you get a blob. very hard to make points, like for ears, since the ink wicks out evenly in all directions. so, one cannot really get detail, only "impressions". I rely on the view, who knows what a horse's eye really looks like, to fill in the detail with their mind.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I LOVE the third one


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

which? the three wild mustangs in a row?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> which? the three wild mustangs in a row?


No, I should have clarified lol I didn't know there were so many ! On page one in the first set of paintings you posted.


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah - and the planning you have to do before any stroke is made. You can't go back in and put in highlights.


----------

